# Forced Air cooling for components



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I have been reworking my entertainment center and decided to remove the 1.5 inch fans (4) and replace them with a single larger fan. 120mm (4.7"). The little fans when attached to the back panel of the entertainment center made too much noise. I found this website 
http://www.quietpcusa.com/Noctua-NF-S12-Quiet-Computer-Fan-120mm-800-RPM-P84C68.aspx
that has what looks to be a very quiet fan. I've ordered a fan, filter cover and a soft gel gasket to attach it with the hope that I will be able to turn the volume down low without the fan noise ruining the music. Instead of mounting it to the entertainment center I'm going to try and take a small plastic painting tray and mount it to it and then mount the tray to the back panel of the EC. The inverted tray will cover the holes and act as a simple manifold. ( i hope )

-john


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

John,

The Noctua fans are AWESOME. They are very quiet (you have to be right on top of them to even tell they are on). I've been using them for quite some time for cooling. I got them from a different site though (a lot of cooling materials on this site):

http://www.svc.com/nf-p12.html

Ray


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow, I got lucky thanks for the reply. I just went to the website and found out that the fan I purchased has been discontinued. (120 mm 800 rpm 8 db) I'm glad I purchased two of them.
I'll post an update when I get it installed.

Thanks again
-john


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not sure that they are actually discontinuing it as they are changing models. They make quite a few fans for cooling. I have tried Many different brands/makes and Noctua fans are really one of the best made - extremely quiet and moves air very efficiently. I home this company does not go under with these hard economic times, would be a great loss. Let us know when you have it installed and what you think of it. 

Ray


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

What 12 volt source does one use to implement such a fan into components or entertainment centers?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Any 12V power supply will work as long as the rated current is slightly higher than what the source needs. You can pick one up at Radio Shack, Walmart, etc. Here is one from Parts Express:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=182-508

You'll need to cut the end off and splice it to the pig-tailed end of the plug for the fan (or you can purchase a female end to match the power supply plug and fix it to the pig-tailed end of the fan plug).

Ray


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

It seems it is,

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=produkte&lng=en#eol

it is the 800 RPM fan

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=4&lng=en

Ah but I see some others that have multiple speeds. 2 or 3 settings.
I'll take pictures and post a reply when I get it done.

Thanks
-john


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep! Looks like they are changing the blade design on some of the newer models so they need to move out older stock. The multiple speed design is done by switching wires. I'm not sure of my exact model off hand, but it had two speeds - I chose the faster speed (still Extremely quiet).

Ray


----------



## andy123 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have got a fan about 80mm for My system. But that also make alot of noise can you give me tips on how to reduce it or should i change the fan and replace it with a new one.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi,

IMO, it would be best to replace the fan with a quiet one (and the cheapest route). It takes a lot of material to absorb the sound and could reduce flow which is not good if you want to maximize cooling.

Ray


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't have the picture loaded from my camera yet but I've tested the paint tray with the fan attached to the back of the ET. All I can say is wow! I have to listen very carefully with my ear about 18" to 24" away before I can hear anything at all. All I hear is a very low hum, nothing at all like the high pitched scream from the fans before. I need to hook up the rest of my equipment and test it out but I think I have a "Real Winner". When I went to demo it for my wife she said "hear what". :bigsmile:


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Okay, here are some simple pictures of my forced air cooling manifold :devil:
I drilled a hole near the center of the paint tray and used a 4" bolt to attach it to the back of the ET. I used another small bolt through the hole that the tray hangs on in the store to keep it from spinning. I had to replace the duct tap with black electrical because the silver could be seen from the front. I used a black Sharpe pen and colored the front face of the fan to reduce it's visibility. I must say that was fun little project.
-john


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

John,
Great job!!! Glad you like it! Did your fan come with rubber decouplers? I know mine did - it actually helps since some of the fan vibration (although very little from this fan) can transfer to your manifold which would actually amplify the noise. ENJOY the Quiet!!!:bigsmile: 

Ray


----------



## bandit4 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello All!
New guy here looking for some info on cooling my home theater..

I just bought a Samsung UN55B8000 to replace my 5 year old 60" Panasonic rear projection.
I also bought a new entertainment center:
http://www.ashleyfurniture.com/Show...px?PageId=Showroom&SetDomTab=1&ItemNo=W423-21
In the middle behind the glass shelf I have a Scientific Atlanta HD DVR. On the right behind the door I have a PS3 and a Dell 540 slim PC.
The DVR and the PS3 give off a ton of heat being behind those closed doors. For now I leave the doors open, but I would like to close them and add a cooling system.

I gave up on the idea of usb fans and I got this from Newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811998069
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811992005
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812706011
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999344

I bought two of the Silverstone fans


I was also thinking, for the same price, I could have gotten this from Coolerguys. 

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556089544.html

Not sure which setup is better. The one from Newegg has better thermal control and better fans.

The 2 seperate shelves I have to cool are not that big, so I think this setup should do fine. I wont know though till I have it all up and running...

Also which way to run the fans?? Blowing in for positive pressure or exhausting the hot air out?

Thoughts??

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Bandit4,

From the picture of your cabinet, I can't tell how 'tight' the doors fit. I usually opt for negative pressure (exhausting out) but it probably does not matter as long as you have air flow. With either pos pressure or exhaust, you need to have some way for the air to be exchanged. You can put a couple rubber bumpers on the door corners so that there is a gap (may already be one) to allow this.

The fans you listed would work, but they seem a bit on the noisy side. Looking at this site:

http://www.svc.com/silent-fan120.html

There are a couple quieter options. This one is only 7db (compared to the 28db of the one you listed):

http://www.svc.com/nf-s12b-uln.html

At 28db, you will hear the hum on quiet passages. 

One option, if you want a tight fitting door in your cabinet, is to cut out holes under the cabinet towards the front to allow air to come in and exhaust out the back. You may already have a fairly large cutout on the back for wire I/O.

Hope this helps.
Ray


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Previously I had 4 1.5" holes that I used to draw air out of the cabinet but I had to tape up (or try to) the holes that I had to drill out for all my cables. Now I push the air in and don't worry about the holes for the cables. The air goes out where it may. It gets pushed in low in the back and goes out higher up also in the back. I might have some leakage around the door but it's probably not too much.

I ordered an extra soft rubber grommet for the fan. I don't know how much it really helps I didn't try it without it. 

-john


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

John,

Did you get the fans? The rubber grommet does help decouple the fan for mounting and does help reduce (sometimes greatly) vibration from the fan to the cabinet. 

Ray


----------



## tstewart (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the great information, cavchameleon, and that's a cool (yuck, yuck) manifold you built, fibreKid. I just bought a Sunon 120v fan: SP101A-1123HST.GN : 120 X 120 X 38 MM; 115 VAC; 85/105 CFM; 50/60 HZ; 20/18 W; 43/48 DBA. I should have read this thread first. I'm going to see if I can return my fan and go with the Noctua you recommended. I want to get a thermostat for the fan, so it will only run when the cabinet gets hot. I might use an attic fan thermostat to hook the 12v transformer into, so it doesn't use power when not needed. Any other suggestions?

BTW, I am planning on installing the fan in the bottom (floor) of my cabinet to create positive pressure that will exhaust through a slot above the cabinet, behind the countertop. I am building the cabinets. It will be a long credenza (12') and the air will be drawn from the far end and go through spaces in the cabinet base to get to the fan. I expect that to further reduce noise, although that may not be necessary with the Noctua.


----------

